
The Tragedy of Herakles - wholeness
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/beyond-the-cleft-chin-the-tragedy-of-herakles/
======
lgierth
Peter Weiss' Aesthetics of Resistance comes with another interesting read of
Herakles, as a protector of the working class.

The book starts with a group of young workers extensively studying and
discussing the Pergamon Frieze, which depicts the battle between the Gods and
the Giants, and Herkales' story in 1936 Berlin.

------
NotSammyHagar
I don't get the point of this article, ostensibly a discussion about a play,
but it goes off into abstract philosophical points. It comes across as trying
hard to demonstrate his eruditeness, but it doesn't make any point that I can
grasp. It has a title that got my attention, but it doesn't really say
anything.

~~~
empath75
Have you never read serious art criticism before? That’s how it always is. The
abstract philosophical points are about context.

~~~
caiocaiocaio
Serious deadline art criticism.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
I guess I haven't read something like this or whipped it from my mind.

